# Husqvarna 545 Autotune in action - Buckin' Firewood



## Allar (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello friends.
Decided to share my first video with you guys, never made a video with action cam before 
I know i have alot to learn regarding video making and recording.

About the Husqvarna 545- Wow, what an amazing chainsaw, honestly i really bealive that 50cc is all you need for firewood. We burn crazy amont of firewood every year because wood is the only heat source we use.
So i have alot of cutting to do during winter and hopefully make some new videos of felling/limbing/bucking etc.

I actually felled that tree few weeks back because it was almost fully rotten in the middle of the tree, while top and bottom were completely solid. You can see the damage at 7:29. i have never seen a damage like that before.
But yeah we had a snow storm for 2 days in arow that covered the whole tree with snow. But got the job done 

Feedback is welcome!


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice vid. Even better saw. I cut some birch(not to be confused with sumbich) with mine recently too.


----------



## Allar (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks bro. Cant wait till warranty ends , so i can muffler mod this little beast.


----------



## Allar (Jan 11, 2019)

Did some more videos.

I would say that these videos, give a fairly decent understanding what Husqvarna 545 is capable of. So it'll be good for people that consider to buy a 545.


----------



## harpersend (Feb 4, 2019)

The 545 is most likely my favorite 50cc saw; it may be my favorite saw, currently in the stable... I picked up one to replace an 94' model Husqvarna 45 that was worn out... Much more power for the same weight saw... My 562 sees very little work just because the 545 is so capable...


----------



## Allar (Feb 4, 2019)

harpersend said:


> The 545 is most likely my favorite 50cc saw; it may be my favorite saw, currently in the stable... I picked up one to replace an 94' model Husqvarna 45 that was worn out... Much more power for the same weight saw... My 562 sees very little work just because the 545 is so capable...



Amen.

I'v tought of getting the 560/562 but i'd probably go back to 545 due to weight and i just love 50cc saws.


----------



## harpersend (Feb 4, 2019)

If I hadn't purchased the 562 first, I doubt I would have purchased it after the 545. I would have just waited for the 572. I like the 562, but if I need more saw than the 545, I will likely need more saw than the 562 and will be looking for a 70cc class saw, especially when felling. I almost think the following configurations would be best: 545 with 16" bar for lightweight handy saw, 562 with 28" lightweight bar / skip tooth chain for bucking and limbing, and a 372/572 with a 20" or 24" bar for felling... However, after using my old 45's and L65's anything modern is a dream...


----------



## Allar (Feb 5, 2019)

harpersend said:


> If I hadn't purchased the 562 first, I doubt I would have purchased it after the 545. I would have just waited for the 572. I like the 562, but if I need more saw than the 545, I will likely need more saw than the 562 and will be looking for a 70cc class saw, especially when felling. I almost think the following configurations would be best: 545 with 16" bar for lightweight handy saw, 562 with 28" lightweight bar / skip tooth chain for bucking and limbing, and a 372/572 with a 20" or 24" bar for felling... However, after using my old 45's and L65's anything modern is a dream...



Well the trees on my forest are not big enough to justify 572.

We had Jonsered version of husqvarna 45 and it lasted over 10 years, they are plastic saws but man they do last.
But yeah i personaly don't want anything older than husqvarna 300 series 346xp,350,353,357 etc.

I absolutely love the look and feel of 545 but i'm not completely sure about autotune yet, i do get a slight bog sometimes when accelerating from idle. which i dont like.
The carb on mine was recently replaced by warranty.


----------



## harpersend (Feb 5, 2019)

The oaks, pecans, and sweetgums in the southeast can get rather large... If I come across one to big for a 572, I will leave it for someone else to take down.

Not sure if you know the history of the 41-45-49 series and their Jonsered & Partner counterparts... They were originally a Partner design that carried over into Husqvarna / Jonsered with all the buyouts and mergers. I believe it was one of the first designs to use spring antivibe... I can't complain about the 45 I had / have... Pretty sure ethanol killed the carb, I have a new Zama replacement, but haven't gotten around to swapping them out. I only run VP SEF premix now. When I get it running again, it will be tuned down and put into semi retirement.

I have had excellent luck with the 545, and autotune(s) in general, the only issue was a cracked primer bulb (there has got to be a better way to present fresh fuel to the carb for cold starts), a $2 part, which took about 45 seconds to replace.


----------



## Allar (Feb 5, 2019)

harpersend said:


> The oaks, pecans, and sweetgums in the southeast can get rather large... If I come across one to big for a 572, I will leave it for someone else to take down.
> 
> Not sure if you know the history of the 41-45-49 series and their Jonsered & Partner counterparts... They were originally a Partner design that carried over into Husqvarna / Jonsered with all the buyouts and mergers. I believe it was one of the first designs to use spring antivibe... I can't complain about the 45 I had / have... Pretty sure ethanol killed the carb, I have a new Zama replacement, but haven't gotten around to swapping them out. I only run VP SEF premix now. When I get it running again, it will be tuned down and put into semi retirement.
> 
> I have had excellent luck with the 545, and autotune(s) in general, the only issue was a cracked primer bulb (there has got to be a better way to present fresh fuel to the carb for cold starts), a $2 part, which took about 45 seconds to replace.



Yep i'm aware of that the 41-45-49 were actually partners.
Just recently bought Jonsered version of husqvarna 41, waiting for carb rebuild kit to get it going.

Also how do you cold start your 545? Mine doesn't want to idle at cold start, needs alot of warm up time/playing with throttle till it actually stays idling.


----------



## harpersend (Feb 5, 2019)

Cold start on the 545 is the same for me on any other saw...

1) A couple pumps on the primer bulb, if equipped.
2) Apply choke.
3) Pull until it pops over (usually 3 pulls, unless it has been sitting for a while).
4) Move choke to run/fast idle.
5) Pull until it cranks (usually 2 pulls) but if it doesn't crank within 5 or so, I will usually let it sit for a minute or two before revisiting step 2.
6) Let it run on fast idle for a few seconds.
7) Blip the throttle to disengage the fast idle.
8) Set chain brake and sit the saw down, idling for 45 seconds or so.

During cooler ambient temperatures (~32 degrees F here in middle GA) I will extend the seconds in steps 6 and 8. It is rare for us to have really cold weather here for extended periods of time.

My 545 did have idle issues when the primer bulb was going bad, but none since it was replaced. I am almost certain there was a small air leak on the bulb before it started to leak gas, but that may be my imagination...


----------



## Allar (Feb 11, 2019)

That's basicly how i do it aswell. 

But regardless of how long i let it fast idle, it will die once i hit the throttle.
And then i'll fast idle to get it going and just start playing with the throttle for about 30 to 60 seconds and after that it idles good.

But yeah the temperatures are usually below zero degrees celcius.


----------



## Treebark19 (Feb 12, 2019)

Awesome share, looks freezing where you work though


----------



## Tree care (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow! those videos really show the 545 can do in the right hands!


----------



## Allar (Feb 23, 2019)

Made some more videos.









And this is my favorite  The most stubborn tree ever.




If you have any questions regarding Husqvarna 545, please feel free ..


----------

